# traps any good?



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

*traps good or bad?*​
good571.43%they suck haha228.57%


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey guys been told i got shit traps whats ur honest opinions?
View attachment 58


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok thnx lol is that a piss take or what its a lil confusing lol


----------



## jackdempsey2008 (Aug 9, 2008)

Its hard to tell, if I'm honest it looks like you are pushing your shoulders forward which exaggerates trap size. If they were really that size your delts would be tiny in comparison.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Look to have some Trap mass, bad hair do though


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

haha check the hairstyle... first impressions would pose they look sound but its hard to tel as the photo isn't indetail.


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

yeh i have prety shit delts always had big traps but dunno why it realy pisses me off cuz there are these big lumps ontop of tiny arms and it looks proper wierd and yeh tht was a bad hair do thank god i let me hair grow back lol


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

if it looks weird, STOP working your traps, and work your delts, tri's and bi's


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey. nowt wrong with a bad hair do. Int days when i did have hair, i had all the bad hair dooos man. Mo hawks. dredds. red , blue and green hair. You name it . and no i aint putting up any pics.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Hey. nowt wrong with a bad hair do. Int days when i did have hair, i had all the bad hair dooos man. Mo hawks. dredds. red , blue and green hair. You name it . and no i aint putting up any pics.


Sounds like my old hair experiences, my blue mohawk in college was great but the crustie dreds stage is best forgotten... wonder why I can see daylight through it these days?!?! LOL


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He Hee, those were the days my boy. I used to go to a club in nottingham called Rock City. Oh happy simplistic days.Put two cans of bristows on yer hair( or a bar of soap if skint) 20 quid in ya back pocket and dont go home untill monday morning, straight to work.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

God, my mate went to Nottingham uni (performance art or some old shite, carried bricks around Nottingham pubs for her final piece), had a few excursions to Rock City or Cock Shitty as Caroline used to call it... LOL


----------



## maddog21 (Oct 26, 2008)

lol i did have the long hawk and dreads but cut them off for me now ex gf big mistake lol


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

maddog21 said:


> lol i did have the long hawk and dreads but cut them off for me now ex gf big mistake lol


...or how Dr. Dre would put it "Bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks"

(if this is a PG forum I need to know NOW :laugh


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> God, my mate went to Nottingham uni (performance art or some old shite, carried bricks around Nottingham pubs for her final piece), had a few excursions to Rock City or Cock Shitty as Caroline used to call it... LOL


Cock Rock night was on the saturday. I went to the alternative night on the friday. Lots of punks Goth typesand general all round freaks. Loved it.

My first love though is 2Tone. The Specials. I was a suede head Rude Boy when i was 14. A very cool time.











Ive still got a pair of Ox blood Doc Martins.


----------



## rstu424 (Jun 2, 2009)

A hero that can:1. Heal, but also tank and dps... hmmm, sounds familiar.2. That can heal and dps, but not tank... buzzzzzzz... already done.3. That heals through their tanking or dps abilities.4. That heals by music playing, Guitar Hero style... The Bard.wow power leveling wow powerleveling


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

maddog21 said:


> hey guys been told i got shit traps whats ur honest opinions?
> View attachment 58


You know when your burd goes "how big is my ass getting , its so fat" just because she wants you to go "dont be daft it looks great" thats kinda how that post goes. You know there in decent shape but your fishing for some compliments. :laugh:


----------

